# Advice for a beginning hornist



## Pianoxtreme

Hello! I am primarily a pianist, since I've been playing about 9 years and have won various minor competitions and played for small events. But recently, about 6-7 months ago, I've had the privilege of learning the French horn, which I currently play for my church and for a chamber orchestra in Roanoke. I'm going into my senior year in high school. I'm not particularly an advanced player (I can play the 1st movement of Mozart's D major concerto and the 1st movement from the Beethoven horn sonata.) and I would like some advice. I'm planning to major in composition at UNT, but would it be possible for me to get into the horn program in addition to the piano program, or would this be too much of a longshot?


----------



## Lunasong

I am not sure about UNT, but at my son's college there are many levels of ensembles and one should be appropriate for you and your level of horn playing. The horn studio is for any student, not just music majors, who wants to take private horn lessons. All horn students are expected to participate in horn choir, but only those who have declared horn as a primary instrument are expected to play solo recitals.

I am sure that you will find out that there are many more lessons and ensembles you want to take than will be practical to fit in your schedule. Music is a particularly rigourous major and you may have a tougher time deciding what to leave out than what to take.


----------



## Ukko

Mild dyslexia could raise havoc with that thread title.


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Lunasong said:


> I am not sure about UNT, but at my son's college there are many levels of ensembles and one should be appropriate for you and your level of horn playing. The horn studio is for any student, not just music majors, who wants to take private horn lessons. All horn students are expected to participate in horn choir, but only those who have declared horn as a primary instrument are expected to play solo recitals.
> 
> I am sure that you will find out that there are many more lessons and ensembles you want to take than will be practical to fit in your schedule. Music is a particularly rigourous major and you may have a tougher time deciding what to leave out than what to take.


Thank you for your reply, Lunasong. I understand that music is a taxing, time-consuming major. I would definitely want to take horn lessons and play in some kind of ensemble, be it choir or orchestra.


----------



## Lunasong

Why not contact the horn professor with your questions?


----------



## Bone

Likely the answer at UNT would be "no" if you auditioned at your current state of performance. However, you could certainly sign up for lessons, practice religiously, and audition when your teacher at UNT believes you are ready.


----------

